# Practice duration



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

How long can and do you practice every day?

Myself i can't practise in school time as much as i want to (because of afternoon school and studies).

So in school time I only practise around 2 hours, at the weekend more. And vacations, mmm: ideal for practising B)


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't usually get much time to practice caz I'll be busy teaching.
But when I do have the time I'll probably get stuck to my instrument for the whole day.
BTW, I have an acute pain in my Left pinky...might be dued to overpractice...trying to do a last minute dash for tomorrow's concert...
Do u guys have any suggestions for getting rid of the pain?


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Usually I practice about 1.5 - 2 hours a day. I'm usually very busy with my baby. She does not like me playing my violin. I think it's because my attention is not on her. 

Recently I've been stuck in my practicing. I don't seem to be getting anywhere  I know it's because I need an instructor, but that'll have to wait until I go back to work.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Quoted...I don't seem to be getting anywhere ...
Yes...and it can be awfully frustrating.
LOL... U know becky...maybe u can 'brainwash' yr toddler... buy all the baby classical music cds and play it for him.


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I practice violin and flute and recorder each an hour a day. The electric keyboard I have lately been using mainly for composing, so my piano sonata reportoire could probably use some brushing up!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

You compose? This is awesome!! What kind of pieces do you compose?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I usually practice 5-6 hours a day. That is on average. This one time, I had nothing to do all, day, no distractions (TV, radio, computer) and Ipracticed for almost eleven hours!!! Still haven't beaten THAT record yet. My fingers were going to fall of the next day. Now I have work and school is starting soon, so I might not have that much time on my hands now.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> * and Ipracticed for almost eleven hours!!! *


OMG! :huh: My longest record is only some 10 hrs. And my head would split like hell after that.



> *My fingers were going to fall of the next day.*


I always feel that my fingers seem to shrink the following day. I think too much tension makes muscles contract. And yes, they certainly do feel like falling off. :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm up to about 1 1/2 hours a day...split into two sessions most days...sometimes I only play the violin, but most days I try and fit the viola into one session...

...I can tell I'm improving ...some days I've played more...but with school and family I can't get much more in on a regular basis...

...it's become my major stress controller...

...I'm not innately musical...I have to work hard at it...but it makes me wonder...if you are innately musical...and practice 2-5 hours a day...you must be absolutely awesome...LOL...


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

Heee hee...I don't practice playing the piano very often...but I do spend up too around 5 hours writing music on my piano sometimes...if that counts for anything :lol:


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

You must share your works with us, Angel! I'm sure 5hrs brainstorming at the piano will produce some very wonderful music.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

There is a big tendency to 2 hours per day


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thomas_@Jul 26 2004, 11:01 AM
> *You must share your works with us, Angel! I'm sure 5hrs brainstorming at the piano will produce some very wonderful music.
> [snapback]499[/snapback]​*


I will, when I get them copyrighted. LOL. I'd love to hear different opinions! :lol:

p.s: Isn't this face great :lol: I just love this face :lol: see? :lol: :lol: :lol: ahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Come on, you have the copyright in that seconde you began to write it. We all share our works here. Nothing to worry about  ..... :lol:


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 19 2004, 11:56 PM
> *LOL... U know becky...maybe u can 'brainwash' yr toddler... buy all the baby classical music cds and play it for him.
> [snapback]87[/snapback]​*


I do have her listen to classical music all the time. I looked at those Baby Einstein CD's, but I already have all that music in my CD collection, so I just have her listen to those! All of her toys that play music play some classical stuff, too. It's considered very good for baby brain development.

I think she doesn't like my practicing because it's one of the few times I'm focussed on something other than her!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Tsk...kids eh?


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

> *All of her toys that play music play some classical stuff, too. It's considered very good for baby brain development. *


I believe music is good for brain development.
There is a scientific study for this I remembered.
They got some kids to take a memory test. The result was noted.
Then, they made one group of kids go for sports, the other, music, and the last group with no other activities.
Then they made them take the test a few months after they started on their lessons.
The group who did music made remarkable improvement, the group with sports very 'minute' improvement, and the other with no activities remained the same.
And they had brain scans or something to show and explain their hypothesis. All the children who took music, saw a development in their ( can't remember which part), but I believe is the forebrain? There was a significant increase in brain activity when exposed to music. And the fore brain was responsible for analytical thinking reasoning and memory functions.
So, in a word, people who listened to music ( like us) are all super-brainers! B)


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Thomas_@Jul 28 2004, 12:44 AM
> *So, in a word, people who listened to music ( like us) are all super-brainers! B)
> [snapback]636[/snapback]​*


That must be the source of my brilliance :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *That must be the source of my brilliance *


LOL... :lol: ...Must be, must be.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I practice about an hour a day but I wish I had time for more. Maybe I should become a hermit and practice endlessly in my cave.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_less than 1 hour_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: It depends what you want to be getting good at.


----------

